# PEPP Early Intervention



## making_art (Dec 4, 2017)

*PEPP: Prevention and Early Intervention Program for Psychosis*
London Health Sciences
Retrieved Dec 3, 2017

The Prevention and Early Intervention Program for Psychoses is a community focused mental health program located in London, Ontario. If you are concerned that you or a loved one may be experiencing an episode of psychosis, we aim to provide you with prompt support. 

Our mandate is to provide individuals in early psychosis with intensive treatment for the first three years. Treatment takes many forms at PEPP, including medication, psychotherapy, and support from social workers and nurse case managers. We also have staff dedicated to support you with education, employment and recreation. None of these treatment styles are exclusive, in fact, they likely work best when used together to support the client's needs. Treatment at PEPP will be different for each client and will be determined with the client, their family (if applicable), the case manager, psychiatrist and any other professional involved in the client's care, such as the psychologist and/or recreation specialist.

*“I’ve found that the program has really helped in my recovery. I’ve been a musician for most of my life and I’ve found that they are very encouraging. It’s been a great support system to help me get back into doing what I love and just becoming very active in my own life and within the community”*


----------

